# WANTED:  Clearwater FL area Jan 30-Feb3



## ownsmany (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking for a nice, reasonably priced 2 or 3 bedroom timeshare to rent in the Clearwater, St. Petersburg, Tampa, Sarasota, or Orlando Florida area for January 30 - Feb 3, 2015.  Please message me at club333@yahoo.com.  Thanks.


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 2, 2015)

I sent you an email. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks,


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 21, 2015)

*Still Looking for South Florida 1/30 - 2/3*

Need Dates:  January 30 - Feb 3, 2015

Looking for a nice, reasonably priced 2 or 3 bedroom timeshare to rent in hopefully sunny South Florida (Marco Island, Clearwater, St. Petersburg, Tampa, Sarasota, Fort Lauderdale/Miami, etc area).  If that doesn't pan out, then the kids' 2nd choice for this trip is the Orlando Florida area. Please message me at club333@yahoo.com. Thanks.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Florida*

Sent you an email check spam if doesn't appear in your inbox. Several options!


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 22, 2015)

Per your request, I resent an email with available options. Please call if interested. Thanks!


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 26, 2015)

*South Florida (Jan 30 - Feb 3)*

Thanks for the offers, but we are still looking.  The kids would prefer southern Florida (i.e. Miami, Fort Lauderdale, Marco Island, Naples, etc.).


----------

